# YT 624 EJ locking pins



## J Blade (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi everyone I’m new the forum and just purchased my first Yamaha blower January 2019. It’s definitely the best purchase I have ever made.

I just have one question. While moving it backwards in my garage to put up some shelving I realized only one of the locking pins was in and one wasn’t I realized this very quickly, shut off the blower put in the other pin and continued. Everything moved fine I just wanted to make sure there wasn’t any damage that could be done by moving this 4 feet backwards with only one pin engaged. I moved it again several times and everything seemed to be fine. Just double checking before I store it for the summer.
Thanks for any input on this !


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello J Blade,

If you removed the locking pin that lets that beautiful snowblower move freely from what I remember as only one side of that beautiful snow mule has power from the transmission and the front sprockets are unpowered.


----------



## J Blade (Jun 6, 2020)

Thank you Leonz for the reply! Glad to hear it can’t be damaged that way not that I will make that mistake again.!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

FYI. Keep those pins lubricated and maybe pull them out once in a while or they will rust in place I made a dolly for mine and then I had no need to play with the pins. Not that it was a mistake but I was ignorant as to how fast stuff rust. Didn't take long, now I spray them with rust check and pull them once in a while.










OH! leonz it is front wheel drive and rear sprockets are free wheeling.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

It is still a beautiful blue snow mule. Coby did you bury the mailboxes this year or hit the plow truck with this years crop of snow?


----------

